# 3 point hitch problem



## Grob924

Hello all. I am new here and I am looking for some help. My father passed away unexpectedly last year and I inherited a good chunk of land and a Long 2460.

I have used the tractor over the years but always had dad to rely on. I used it most recently for heavy work in November. I have started it and "worked out" the transmission, front end loader, and hitch every few weeks.

Recently, I needed to do some heavy work again. The 3 point hitch will not lift at all. I have checked the fluid, the linkage, and greased the fittings all with no results.

I feel like I may be doing something wrong. Any ideas for common rookie mistakes or common problems that keep a 3 point hitch from working would be appreciated!!

Regards,
Greg


----------



## Morgan

You may have water in the oil. I would check for that. Also you may need to change the filters if it has external filters.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Is the lever engaging the valve? Valve okay? Stupid question, but I needed to throw that in.


----------



## johnbob6

You can tell it wants to come up the hyd sounds like it is under a load.I had changed the hyd fuild ,It worked before I did that


----------



## johnbob6

New oil and filter????


----------



## tomf

I had a similar issue and it was just a clogged filter. My filter was a metal filter which you just clean out was an air gun.


----------



## 1974

*3 point hitch problems*

i dont know about a long but on a ford or new holland if a hydraulic remote valve handle is locked in ether position otherthan neutral the 3 point will not raise check that hope it helps


----------



## NHTechCanuck

If the problem started after you changed hyd oil and filter, make sure you used the correct viscosity of oil, if that's correct then check your oil level, if that's good then it's possible you have an air lock in your hydraulics, usually this can be corrected by running your front end loader or an implement with your remote hydraulics to get the system hot and get the air out. Also if you have hydraulic filters that are canister style, do not blow them out with an air gun, it will tear the filtration media in the filter.


----------



## tomf

Good pick up NHTECHCanuck. The hydraulic filter in my tractor was completely metal. You are correct to say that to use an air gun on a standard paper type filter would damage the filter. I was astounded, by the way, at how many metal filings were embedded in my filter. It was so clogged that hardly an fluid could pass through the filter which obviously stopped the hydraulics from lifting the loader or my brush hog.


----------

